# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم IR-KEY Dongle تحديثات :  "IR-Key Suit" version 4.10.2 Released HTC One SU,ST,AC Change imei CID,ADB Push

## mohamed73

*"IR-Key Suit" version 4.10.2 Released HTC One SU,ST,AC Change imei CID,ADB Push*   "IR-Key Suit" version 4.10.2 Released    *ADD:*    *HTC One SC T528d (CP2DCG) *   *Change CID (S-OFF)*  *Change  IMEI (S-OFF)  ****************   *HTC One ST T528t (CP2DTG)*  *Change CID (S-OFF)*  *Change  IMEI (S-OFF) *****************   *HTC One SU T528w (CP2DUG)*  *Change CID (S-OFF)*  *Change  IMEI (S-OFF)* * *****************  *Resolve some of the problems, and the addition of some options, such as: ADB Push*  *Added possibility to transfer files to different parts of the phone.*   *☼Fix the problem, change IMEI 2 models**:*   *HTC ONE 802d (m7cdwg)*  *HTC ONE 802t (m7cdcg)*  *HTC ONE 802w (m7cdug)*
 **************************************************  **  *This will install the file, and then click Update.* *"IR-Key Suit Full Setup" version 4.9.3*  *<<الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]>>*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  ****************************************** *Still you don't have this amazing tool ? Make your order at our online store now.*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

